# Bacon vs pancetta



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Duplicating a marvelous Brussel sprout dish I had yesterday at an Italian restaurant. The menu described it: Brussels sprouts pan seared with Pancetta, garlic, candied walnuts and finished with Parmigiana regiano and aged balsamic vinegar.

I have everything on hand but the pancetta, how much difference would it be using bacon? And I haven’t bought any balsamic glaze for a long time but I know those brussels sprouts had glaze not just balsamic vinegar. The glaze I need to buy. Pine nuts weren’t listed but there were pinenuts on it also.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Pancetta and bacon can be used interchangeably in most dishes.
“If you can’t find pancetta, it’s almost always OK to substitute bacon for pancetta. Alternatively, you can substitute pancetta in recipes that call for bacon lardons. The two have very similar textures and flavors since they’re both made from pork belly, although bacon has a heavier, smokier flavor. If your recipe calls for raw pancetta or thinly sliced pancetta, it’s best to use prosciutto as a substitute.”
I myself like the smokier flavor of bacon.
you can use bacon in the Brussel sprout recipe that you are trying to duplicate.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Pancetta and bacon can be used interchangeably in most dishes.
> “If you can’t find pancetta, it’s almost always OK to substitute bacon for pancetta. Alternatively, you can substitute pancetta in recipes that call for bacon lardons. The two have very similar textures and flavors since they’re both made from pork belly, although bacon has a heavier, smokier flavor. If your recipe calls for raw pancetta or thinly sliced pancetta, it’s best to use prosciutto as a substitute.”
> I myself like the smokier flavor of bacon.
> you can use bacon in the Brussel sprout recipe that you are trying to duplicate.


Thanks


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Bacon is cured and smoked. Pancetta is cured. No smoke.
I saute pieces pancetta in olive oil before I add my onions and garlic when making red sauce. 
Pancetta is the Italian version of the American south's country ham.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> Bacon is cured and smoked. Pancetta is cured. No smoke.
> I saute pieces pancetta in olive oil before I add my onions and garlic when making red sauce.
> Pancetta is the Italian version of the American south's country ham.


pancetta is one thing I have never bought.


----------



## oggy bleacher (May 3, 2011)

Pancetta is what bacon would eat if bacon could eat bacon. it's divine.











wrap some fontina in prosciutto with balsamic. 









Pancetta vs Bacon vs Prosciutto: What’s the Difference?


Bacon, pancetta, prosciutto: These three pork products look alike, taste somewhat similar, and even get regularly substituted for each other. It’s no wonder we get them confused! In actuality, each pork product has distinctive characteristics that make it ideal for different preparations. Here’s...




www.thekitchn.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

oggy bleacher said:


> Pancetta is what bacon would eat if bacon could eat bacon. it's divine.
> 
> View attachment 703033
> 
> ...


That sounds heavenly.
Hmmm. I think I’ll look for it in our store. I bought candied pecans yesterday at Trader Joes to use. That would’ve been a good place to look for pancetta because they have everything there but didn’t think of it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

duplicate post


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I make my own bacon and currently have my first pancetta going. It's 4 days away from being ready.

If you cant find pancetta use a thick cut bacon for more porky flavor. Also, balsamic glaze is just reduced balsamic, maybe add a very small amount of honey at the end to taste.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've seen Pancetta at Kroger. I'm not paying $9 for 6 oz.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> pancetta is one thing I have never bought.





Startingover said:


> That sounds heavenly.
> Hmmm. I think I’ll look for it in our store. I bought candied pecans yesterday at Trader Joes to use. That would’ve been a good place to look for pancetta because they have everything there but didn’t think of it.


Any grocery store with a deli will most likely have pancetta. I have them slice me two rounds about .75" thick and keep it in the fridge. I don't use much.
When I need some I cut some off and cube it any size I want and use it.
It is a very good addition to many dishes where you are sauteing vegetables first. Pancetta is not bacon nor does it taste like bacon. Its just like country ham. Salt cured country ham.
I saute it first until it renders most of the fat. Then I proceed with the dish. Pancetta is an addition to dishes. Personally I do not think much of it standing on its own. But once you render it (do not discard the drippings) and proceed with the dish it is excellent.
A real good dish is linguini and clam sauce. Render the pancetta first then proceed. Oh... don't for get the anchovies.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> Any grocery store with a deli will most likely have pancetta. I have them slice me two rounds about .75" thick and keep it in the fridge. I don't use much.
> When I need some I cut some off and cube it any size I want and use it.
> It is a very good addition to many dishes where you are sauteing vegetables first. Pancetta is not bacon nor does it taste like bacon. Its just like country ham. Salt cured country ham.
> I saute it first until it renders most of the fat. Then I proceed with the dish. Pancetta is an addition to dishes. Personally I do not think much of it standing on its own. But once you render it (do not discard the drippings) and proceed with the dish it is excellent.
> A real good dish is linguini and clam sauce. Render the pancetta first then proceed. Oh... don't for get the anchovies.


I can’t wait to make the brussel sprout dish and try pancetta.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

No pancetta for me. I looked at Boars Head today at Publix. It was 55-60% fat. Not appealing to me. 

Lately even centercut bacon has too much fat. If there’s a wide strip of fat along the edge I cut it off.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> No pancetta for me. I looked at Boars Head today at Publix. It was 55-60% fat. Not appealing to me.
> 
> Lately even centercut bacon has too much fat. If there’s a wide strip of fat along the edge I cut it off.


The fat is the flavor and is required for pancetta and bacon. Fat gets a bad name. Its not bad. Its good for you. And without fat we could not live.
Besides. There are many things that will kill a person. Like salt, I would rather go happy and content than unhappy and eating foods that have no flavor or texture.
One thing I should have mentioned before regarding pancetta. While it is treated like salt cured ham, it is most always rolled up with cracked black pepper and sometimes other ingredients.
It is then tied resulting in a roll that can be sliced.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

My DIY pancetta


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

J. V. said:


> Any grocery store with a deli will most likely have pancetta. I have them slice me two rounds about .75" thick and keep it in the fridge. I don't use much.
> When I need some I cut some off and cube it any size I want and use it.
> It is a very good addition to many dishes where you are sauteing vegetables first. Pancetta is not bacon nor does it taste like bacon. Its just like country ham. Salt cured country ham.
> I saute it first until it renders most of the fat. Then I proceed with the dish. Pancetta is an addition to dishes. Personally I do not think much of it standing on its own. But once you render it (do not discard the drippings) and proceed with the dish it is excellent.
> A real good dish is linguini and clam sauce. Render the pancetta first then proceed. Oh... don't for get the anchovies.


Pancetta is not ham. It is cured which is probably the flavor you are referring to. However, pancetta is pork belly, its just seasoned with herbs and not smoked like bacon.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeekinz said:


> My DIY pancetta
> 
> View attachment 703545


Now that looks great. I expected better from Boars Head. We have a little really nice meat market not too far away. I should look there and see if they have a nicer pancetta.

If I buy extra besides for this brussels sprout dish I want to make how do you use pancetta? what are some of the ways you eat it?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Now that looks great. I expected better from Boars Head. We have a little really nice meat market not too far away. I should look there and see if they have a nicer pancetta.
> 
> If I buy extra besides for this brussels sprout dish I want to make how do you use pancetta? what are some of the ways you eat it?


BLT but pancetta, tomato basil. Carbonara, pancetta with roasted potatoes. Lots of ways.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> My DIY pancetta
> 
> View attachment 703545


Looks great! How are you curing yours and for how long? What are you using in the roll?


Jeekinz said:


> Pancetta is not ham. It is cured which is probably the flavor you are referring to. However, pancetta is pork belly, its just seasoned with herbs and not smoked like bacon.


I'm aware. I said pancetta is cured like country ham. Not ham itself. Salt and time. 
And since time is involved, I have never seen commercial pancetta with herbs. Spices yes.
Boars head is about all we can get around and its very good. Very similar to yours as far as meat to fat ratio.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

J. V. said:


> Looks great! How are you curing yours and for how long? What are you using in the roll?
> 
> I'm aware. I said pancetta is cured like country ham. Not ham itself. Salt and time.
> And since time is involved, I have never seen commercial pancetta with herbs. Spices yes.
> Boars head is about all we can get around and its very good. Very similar to yours as far as meat to fat ratio.


During the 7 day curing time is when you use herbs and spices like thyme, pepper and juniper. After the 7 dsys you rinse/dry the slab, add black pepper and roll it. Then it needs to age for 2 weeks. I used my fridge, in winter Id just hang it inside somewhere. Same with bacon, all the flavorings are rinsed off after the cure before smoking.
I butcher my own meat down to smaller cuts. I usually buy half a pig minus the ham, or if I only need the belly it usually comes with the ribs.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

*Homemade Pancetta*








This homemade pancetta is unsmoked bacon or pork belly that's cured with salt, sugar, pepper, juniper berries, bay leaves, nutmeg, and thyme. It's an ingredient in many Italian pasta dishes such as carbonara and as a substitute for guanciale in all’Amatriciana and can be hard to find.
Michael Ruhlman and Brian Polcyn


Prep30 mins
Cure Time20 d 23 hrs 30 mins
Total21 d
Mains
Italian
90 slices
121 kcal
4.88 / 8 votes
PRINT RECIPE
Want it? Click it.
*INGREDIENTS 
USMETRIC*


▢One (5-pound) slab pork belly skin removed
▢4 garlic cloves minced
▢1 teaspoon pink curing salt known as DC Curing Salt, Prague Powder #1, and more (see FAQ above)
▢1/4 cup kosher salt
▢2 tablespoons dark brown sugar
▢4 tablespoons coarsely ground black pepper divided
▢2 tablespoons juniper berries crushed with the bottom of a small saute pan
▢4 bay leaves crumbled
▢1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
▢4 or 5 sprigs fresh thyme
*DIRECTIONS

*

Trim the pork belly so that its edges are neat and square.
Combine the garlic, pink salt, kosher salt, dark brown sugar, juniper berries, bay leaves, nutmeg, thyme, and half the black pepper in a bowl and mix thoroughly so that the pink salt is evenly distributed.
Rub the mixture all over the pork belly to give it a uniform coating over the entire surface.
Place the belly in a 2-gallon resealable plastic bag or in a covered nonreactive container just large enough to hold it. Refrigerate for 7 days. Without removing the pork belly from the bag, rub the pork belly to redistribute the seasonings and flip it over every other day—a process called overhauling.
After 7 days, check the pork belly for firmness. If it feels firm at its thickest point, it’s cured. If it still feels squishy, refrigerate it with the cure for 1 to 2 more days.
Remove the pork belly from the bag or container, rinse it thoroughly under cold water, and pat it dry. Sprinkle the meat side with the remaining black pepper.
Starting from a long side, roll up the pork belly tightly, as you would a thick towel, and tie it very tightly with butcher's string at 1- to 2-inch intervals. It's important that there are no air pockets inside the roll. In other words, it can't be too tightly rolled. Alternately, the pancetta can be left flat, wrapped in cheesecloth, and hung to dry for 5 to 7 days.
Using the string to suspend it, hang the rolled pancetta in a cool, humid place to dry for 2 weeks. The ideal conditions are 50°F to 60°F (8°C to 15°C) with 60 percent humidity, but a cool, humid basement works fine, as will most any place that's out of the sun. (I often hang mine in our kitchen next to the hanging pans on either side of the stove.)

☞TESTER TIP: Humidity is important: If your pancetta begins to get hard, it's drying out and should be wrapped and refrigerated. The pancetta should be firm but pliable, not hard. Lort of like an almost ripe avocado.

Because pancetta isn't meant to be eaten raw, the drying isn't as critical a stage as it is for items such as prosciutto or dry-cured sausages. But drying pancetta enhances its texture, intensifies its flavor, and helps it to last longer.


After drying, the pancetta can be wrapped in plastic and refrigerated for 3 weeks or more, or frozen for up to 4 months. Freezing makes it easier to slice thin


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Since this is about bacon vs pancetta how about the other seasoning meat. Guanciale, a cured pork jowl. I'll say all flavor attached to a some meat.









Due' Cucina Italiana • Why We Use Guanciale


We source our pork locally from Washington organic farms, spice, and cure the meat in house to make sure we get the authentic Roman flavor for our dishes.




duecucina.com


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> During the 7 day curing time is when you use herbs and spices like thyme, pepper and juniper. After the 7 dsys you rinse/dry the slab, add black pepper and roll it. Then it needs to age for 2 weeks. I used my fridge, in winter Id just hang it inside somewhere. Same with bacon, all the flavorings are rinsed off after the cure before smoking.
> I butcher my own meat down to smaller cuts. I usually buy half a pig minus the ham, or if I only need the belly it usually comes with the ribs.


I did not know you could cure pancetta that quickly. Country ham is cured in salt for sometimes years.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Startingover said:


> Duplicating a marvelous Brussel sprout dish I had yesterday at an Italian restaurant. The menu described it: Brussels sprouts pan seared with Pancetta, garlic, candied walnuts and finished with Parmigiana regiano and aged balsamic vinegar.
> 
> I have everything on hand but the pancetta, how much difference would it be using bacon? And I haven’t bought any balsamic glaze for a long time but I know those brussels sprouts had glaze not just balsamic vinegar. The glaze I need to buy. Pine nuts weren’t listed but there were pinenuts on it also.



There is actually a huge difference. Pancetta is not smoked. It has a much milder flavor. You can sub bacon for pancetta but I would use much less bacon than the amount of pancetta called for in the recipe . The recipe won't taste the same but it will still taste good. It's is kind of like people who use bacon in New England clam chowder rather than the classic salt pork. You end up with Bacon New England Clam Chowder. The bacon ends up overpowering the chowder.


----------

